# Cold Smoking Fresh Sausage



## jaeger54 (Nov 12, 2016)

Is it same to cold smoke cured fresh sausage a few hours and freeze it


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2016)

If it has cure in it and the temps are below 50, it "might" be OK...  You are better off, food safety wise to smoke then cook to kill any bacteria that are growing...  MUCH BETTER off....


----------



## wade (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Jaeger54

Dave's "maybe" is probably the best answer we can give with the limited information you provided us. What are you using in your cure and how are they being cured?

Can you tell us what you have done (or plan to do) and what you are hoping to achieve. Details of the recipe would be very helpful.


----------



## ron forst (Dec 30, 2016)

I always cold smoke my sausage that has cure in it, just make sure you cook boil it good and long, 20 minutes I usually use for rings.


----------

